# SARAH FROM CCE HYDRAULICS



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

YOU SENT ME A PM ABOUT TALKING TO TIM OR COLLIN ABOUT MY SITUATION WITH THE XTREME FLOW GEAR. YOU TOLD ME THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A NEW GEAR SINCE IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM OVER AND OVER WITH THE GEAR...WELL I TALKED 2 TIM 2DAY AND FIRST HE STARTED TELLING ME THAT IM USING THE WRONG OIL(WHICH IS THE SAME OIL I USE IN THE THE OTEHR PUMP AND THE SAME IVE USED IN VERY SET UP IVE HAD). THEN HE TRIED TELLIN ME IM OVER LOCKING THE GEAR( I KNOW HOW 2 HIT A SWITCH, AND I WOULDNT FUCK IT UP 3 TIMES IN 3 MONTHS). BOTTOM LINE IS THAT HE BASICALLY TOLD ME IT IS MY PROBLEM AND THERE IS NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT IT. THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT UNDER WARRANTY. SO I GUESS CCE DOESNT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS TO MUCH!!! IF YOU THINK U CAN GET BETTER RRESULTS FOR ME LET ME KNOW....SEND ME AN IM... I WOULDVE SENT U ONE BUT I 4GOT UR LOG ON NAME!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

A pumps a pump, its all in how you hit the switch, but either way..

CCE is garbage.


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 31 2003, 01:42 PM
> *YOU SENT ME A PM ABOUT TALKING TO TIM OR COLLIN ABOUT MY SITUATION WITH THE XTREME FLOW GEAR. YOU TOLD ME THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A NEW GEAR SINCE IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM OVER AND OVER WITH THE GEAR...WELL I TALKED 2 TIM 2DAY AND FIRST HE STARTED TELLING ME THAT IM USING THE WRONG OIL(WHICH IS THE SAME OIL I USE IN THE THE OTEHR PUMP AND THE SAME IVE USED IN VERY SET UP IVE HAD). THEN HE TRIED TELLIN ME IM OVER LOCKING THE GEAR( I KNOW HOW 2 HIT A SWITCH, AND I WOULDNT FUCK IT UP 3 TIMES IN 3 MONTHS). BOTTOM LINE IS THAT HE BASICALLY TOLD ME IT IS MY PROBLEM AND THERE IS NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT IT. THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT UNDER WARRANTY. SO I GUESS CCE DOESNT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS TO MUCH!!! IF YOU THINK U CAN GET BETTER RRESULTS FOR ME LET ME KNOW....SEND ME AN IM... I WOULDVE SENT U ONE BUT I 4GOT UR LOG ON NAME!!!*


 Damn! Their is a shop in Dallas that re-packs semi-used shit and sells it as new. I won't name any names, but it's bullshit. Gotta watch them shady shops.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

CCE= BULLSHIT AND BAD PRODUCTS.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

You might as well pick up your setup at "Dollar Tree".


----------



## AZRIDAH (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 31 2003, 01:43 PM
> *CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 what you gonna be running Stunna ? :0 were hungry for info...


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

BAD BUSINESS + BAD CUSTOMER RELATIONS= NO BUSINESS and NO MONEY for CCE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 31 2003, 02:48 PM
> *A pumps a pump, its all in how you hit the switch, but either way..
> 
> CCE is garbage.*


 I NOW HOW 2 HIT THE SWITCH...MY FRONT PUMP @ 72V ISNT GIVING ME ANY PROBLEMS....ITS MY BACK @ 36V THAT KEEPS FUKIN UP


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Oct 31 2003, 05:06 PM
> *BAD BUSINESS + BAD CUSTOMER RELATIONS= NO BUSINESS and NO MONEY for CCE*


 not to mention, none of those people there are real lowriders anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

CCE is garbage, you have pumps that are pumps, then have garbage ass CCE pumps. They even look like shit


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Print this topic out and fax it to them. Then tell them this is only the beginning. You'll get your shit. 



Last edited by majestix65 at Oct 31 2003, 02:21 PM


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

CCE="COST" CAN'T EXCHANGE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Who the hell would name anything COOL CARS? 

What kind of Miami Vice shit is that.


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

i like showtime


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZRIDAH+Oct 31 2003, 01:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AZRIDAH @ Oct 31 2003, 01:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Oct 31 2003, 01:43 PM
> *CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


what you gonna be running Stunna ? :0 were hungry for info... [/b][/quote]
Not CCE, thats for sure :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Salvation Army = CCE


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 31 2003, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 31 2003, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not CCE, thats for sure :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
hes runninh 8 whammy pumps

and 36 inch cylinders

from showtime


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Im running a hot air balloon tied to a regal. Gets about 3000 feet.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 31 2003, 01:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 31 2003, 01:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes runninh 8 whammy pumps

and 36 inch cylinders

from showtime[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Sosick (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 31 2003, 02:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 31 2003, 02:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes runninh 8 whammy pumps

and 36 inch cylinders

from showtime[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 31 2003, 01:42 PM
> *YOU SENT ME A PM ABOUT TALKING TO TIM OR COLLIN ABOUT MY SITUATION WITH THE XTREME FLOW GEAR. YOU TOLD ME THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A NEW GEAR SINCE IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM OVER AND OVER WITH THE GEAR...WELL I TALKED 2 TIM 2DAY AND FIRST HE STARTED TELLING ME THAT IM USING THE WRONG OIL(WHICH IS THE SAME OIL I USE IN THE THE OTEHR PUMP AND THE SAME IVE USED IN VERY SET UP IVE HAD). THEN HE TRIED TELLIN ME IM OVER LOCKING THE GEAR( I KNOW HOW 2 HIT A SWITCH, AND I WOULDNT FUCK IT UP 3 TIMES IN 3 MONTHS). BOTTOM LINE IS THAT HE BASICALLY TOLD ME IT IS MY PROBLEM AND THERE IS NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT IT. THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT UNDER WARRANTY. SO I GUESS CCE DOESNT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS TO MUCH!!! IF YOU THINK U CAN GET BETTER RRESULTS FOR ME LET ME KNOW....SEND ME AN IM... I WOULDVE SENT U ONE BUT I 4GOT UR LOG ON NAME!!!*


 FIRST OF ALL U SHOULD NOT PUT PEOPLE'S BUSINESS OUT THERE LIKE THAT,,,,,,

B A MAN AN ASK TO TALK TO THE OWNER BRYAN,,, SOME TIME SHIT HAPPENEDS AN SOME PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO TALK TO SOMEONE !!!!

HAVE U EVER FUCKED UP IN YOUR LIFE,,,,,,????????

ASK TO TALK TO BRYAN AN DON'T PUT PEOPLE ON BLAST LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIT HAPPENEDS ??????


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Oct 31 2003, 03:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (truucha @ Oct 31 2003, 03:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 31 2003, 01:42 PM
> *YOU SENT ME A PM ABOUT TALKING TO TIM OR COLLIN ABOUT MY SITUATION WITH THE XTREME FLOW GEAR. YOU TOLD ME THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A NEW GEAR SINCE IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM OVER AND OVER WITH THE GEAR...WELL I TALKED 2 TIM 2DAY AND FIRST HE STARTED TELLING ME THAT IM USING THE WRONG OIL(WHICH IS THE SAME OIL I USE IN THE THE OTEHR PUMP AND THE SAME IVE USED IN VERY SET UP IVE HAD). THEN HE TRIED TELLIN ME IM OVER LOCKING THE GEAR( I KNOW HOW 2 HIT A SWITCH, AND I WOULDNT FUCK IT UP 3 TIMES IN 3 MONTHS). BOTTOM LINE IS THAT HE BASICALLY TOLD ME IT IS MY PROBLEM AND THERE IS NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT IT. THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT UNDER WARRANTY. SO I GUESS CCE DOESNT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS TO MUCH!!! IF YOU THINK U CAN GET BETTER RRESULTS FOR ME LET ME KNOW....SEND ME AN IM... I WOULDVE SENT U ONE BUT I 4GOT UR LOG ON NAME!!!*


FIRST OF ALL U SHOULD NOT PUT PEOPLE'S BUSINESS OUT THERE LIKE THAT,,,,,,

B A MAN AN ASK TO TALK TO THE OWNER BRYAN,,, SOME TIME SHIT HAPPENEDS AN SOME PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO TALK TO SOMEONE !!!!

HAVE U EVER FUCKED UP IN YOUR LIFE,,,,,,????????

ASK TO TALK TO BRYAN AN DON'T PUT PEOPLE ON BLAST LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIT HAPPENEDS ??????[/b][/quote]
your caps lock is on  



Last edited by Haunted_black at Oct 31 2003, 04:20 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Oct 31 2003, 05:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (truucha @ Oct 31 2003, 05:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 31 2003, 01:42 PM
> *YOU SENT ME A PM ABOUT TALKING TO TIM OR COLLIN ABOUT MY SITUATION WITH THE XTREME FLOW GEAR. YOU TOLD ME THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A NEW GEAR SINCE IM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM OVER AND OVER WITH THE GEAR...WELL I TALKED 2 TIM 2DAY AND FIRST HE STARTED TELLING ME THAT IM USING THE WRONG OIL(WHICH IS THE SAME OIL I USE IN THE THE OTEHR PUMP AND THE SAME IVE USED IN VERY SET UP IVE HAD). THEN HE TRIED TELLIN ME IM OVER LOCKING THE GEAR( I KNOW HOW 2 HIT A SWITCH, AND I WOULDNT FUCK IT UP 3 TIMES IN 3 MONTHS). BOTTOM LINE IS THAT HE BASICALLY TOLD ME IT IS MY PROBLEM AND THERE IS NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT IT. THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT UNDER WARRANTY. SO I GUESS CCE DOESNT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS TO MUCH!!! IF YOU THINK U CAN GET BETTER RRESULTS FOR ME LET ME KNOW....SEND ME AN IM... I WOULDVE SENT U ONE BUT I 4GOT UR LOG ON NAME!!!*


FIRST OF ALL U SHOULD NOT PUT PEOPLE'S BUSINESS OUT THERE LIKE THAT,,,,,,

B A MAN AN ASK TO TALK TO THE OWNER BRYAN,,, SOME TIME SHIT HAPPENEDS AN SOME PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO TALK TO SOMEONE !!!!

HAVE U EVER FUCKED UP IN YOUR LIFE,,,,,,????????

ASK TO TALK TO BRYAN AN DON'T PUT PEOPLE ON BLAST LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIT HAPPENEDS ??????[/b][/quote]
I AGREE, BUT AT THE SAME TIME CCE HAS BEEN KNOWN TO GIVE BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE, THEY ACT LIKE THEIR SHIT DONT STINK OVER THERE.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My hometown and they have the worst service and definetly act like thier shit don't stink!!! :angry:


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 31 2003, 04:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 31 2003, 04:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE, BUT AT THE SAME TIME CCE HAS BEEN KNOWN TO GIVE BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE, THEY ACT LIKE THEIR SHIT DONT STINK OVER THERE.[/b][/quote]
your caps lock is on


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 31 2003, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 31 2003, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your caps lock is on [/b][/quote]
AN I DON'T GIVE A FUCK !!!!!! :0


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

I thought that this forum was for this kind of thing. So that people can stay informed of the experiences that other people are having. If CCE has shitty customer service, I would like to know about it before I try to buy something from them(same with the other companies). I want to know before I buy something from them, and then get screwed over.


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Oct 31 2003, 04:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (truucha @ Oct 31 2003, 04:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AN I DON'T GIVE A FUCK !!!!!! :0[/b][/quote]
your caps lock is still on , and its "and" not "an"


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IE_LOW_BOY_@Oct 31 2003, 04:34 PM
> *I thought that this forum was for this kind of thing. So that people can stay informed of the experiences that other people are having. If CCE has shitty customer service, I would like to know about it before I try to buy something from them(same with the other companies). I want to know before I buy something from them, and then get screwed over.*


 Couldnt of said it any better..

CCE better fix their shit, or pretty soon no one gonna buy from them..


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 31 2003, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 31 2003, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaliLow_@Oct 31 2003, 05:06 PM
> *BAD BUSINESS + BAD CUSTOMER RELATIONS= NO BUSINESS and NO MONEY for CCE*


not to mention, none of those people there are real lowriders anyway.[/b][/quote]
Thats true. I cant name one person that currently works for CCE that is actually into lowriding. Bryan has a few cars but only trailers them to shows hes sponsoring. he told us his green 64 is "too nice" to drive on the streets. its nice but not that nice :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Oct 31 2003, 06:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Oct 31 2003, 06:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true. I cant name one person that currently works for CCE that is actually into lowriding. Bryan has a few cars but only trailers them to shows hes sponsoring. he told us his green 64 is "too nice" to drive on the streets. its nice but not that nice :angry:[/b][/quote]
One Word *"GAY"*


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

I agree! If CCE doesn't want people talking shit about them, then maybe they should do something about it. If I was talking shit about Pro-hopper, or Red's, or Black Magic, their guys here on layitlow would try to resolve the problem for me. So maybe you should tell your buddy at CCE to post something on here to clear up these problems. 



Last edited by IE_LOW_BOY at Oct 31 2003, 04:54 PM


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

Or maybe they really don't give a shit about their current customers, and don't want any future customers.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Oct 31 2003, 03:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (truucha @ Oct 31 2003, 03:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AN I DON'T GIVE A FUCK !!!!!! :0[/b][/quote]
SO ARE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 31 2003, 06:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 31 2003, 06:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE, BUT AT THE SAME TIME CCE HAS BEEN KNOWN TO GIVE BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE, THEY ACT LIKE THEIR SHIT DONT STINK OVER THERE.[/b][/quote]
Fa' Sho! All I know is I talk to ANYONE DIRECTLY at a company and they don't help me or provide adequate Customer Service...they best believe fa' sho, I'm puttin they ass on blast...its no different then a Bad Seller......Warning is out CCE is slackin on they mackin! :0


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

Same thing was going on with Hi Lo, and now look where they're at! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 31 2003, 01:43 PM
> *CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 cars can explode
cars could exlode
cars can ejaculate
crazy chicken equipment
cocks chicken enough?
coughing chicken ejaculation


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 31 2003, 04:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 31 2003, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Oct 31 2003, 01:43 PM
> *CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


cars can explode
cars could exlode
cars can ejaculate
crazy chicken equipment
cocks chicken enough?
coughing chicken ejaculation[/b][/quote]
you like them then :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Every company or shop gets a customer that says " I havent even hit the switches since yesterday" but yet motors are burnt and ball joints are snapped. No one is gonna make EVERYBODY happy ,and no one knows what you or any one does at home,so dont let one bad thing mess it up for everything. Talk to brian , Im sure he will hook you up in some way. Shit, I fly my CCE with no problem. http://www.1usamotorsports.com/services/im...es/1233_jpg.jpg


PS . Xtreme pumps are smaller pump heads for basic systems.Spend a few more pennies and get the larger pump heads. :biggrin:  



Last edited by 1usamotorsports.com at Oct 31 2003, 06:28 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

here's one thing... I always blast on CCE personally because we tried one of their pumps on meme's truck and it didn't work... ANYWAY!!! that's the past... presently...

If you are blowing pump gears or burning out motors... I personally and I know other companies wouldn't exchange you both things because they have no warranty...

Imagine... if companies were to return or give away free product like that... how many mofo's would be returning the motors and gears in L.A. talking about... I just bought it, hopped my cars once, and the fucken motor burnt!!!

We run 10-14 batteries straight to one pump!!! now imagine that... what I am saying is... if you are having problems with them, demand to speak to the owner himself... if not... just go to prohopper, showtime, BLVD, or Black Magic themselves... and buy it from them...

lastly... if you liked getting fucked... at least put vaseline on when you go back to them...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 31 2003, 03:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 31 2003, 03:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your caps lock is still on , and its "and" not "an"

[/b][/quote]
IT'S CALLED SPANGLISH !!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
EBONICKS FOR U !!!!!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 31 2003, 03:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 31 2003, 03:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Oct 31 2003, 01:43 PM
> *CCE hydraulics = :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


cars can explode
[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Nov 1 2003, 04:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (truucha @ Nov 1 2003, 04:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S CALLED SPANGLISH !!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
EBONICKS FOR U !!!!!!![/b][/quote]
*ebonics


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI+Oct 31 2003, 02:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STR8CLOWNIN CADDI @ Oct 31 2003, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SHOWTIME916_@Oct 31 2003, 02:48 PM
> *A pumps a pump, its all in how you hit the switch, but either way..
> 
> CCE is garbage.*


I NOW HOW 2 HIT THE SWITCH...MY FRONT PUMP @ 72V ISNT GIVING ME ANY PROBLEMS....ITS MY BACK @ 36V THAT KEEPS FUKIN UP[/b][/quote]
***** I had problems too with my pumps @ lower voltage... i went thru 6 presto blocks( in a week )from CCE because they said that they were the best you could buy & they had no problems what so ever & they said that they would stand behind [email protected] 48-50 volts the pumps worked fine & at 36v they would gotwire them selves or some wierd shit in the motors... I thought they were the prestos & 1/2 the time they were ... I replaced the motors & they would work for a few days & then act up again.. I checked th batteries & they checked out good.. After a week of all that bullshit & smashing my new 10 switch prewired box on the ground--( not available with the kit at the time) I replaced 2 batteries , 2 motors & 6 prestos.......I went back down to them ford solenoids & had no problems until I parked my car .............The whole time I was doing this I was directed to customer service"Tech Line"-- which they said was across the street & I could hear the person who I just talked to before on the other line...WTF was that ??/ Lying to a customer & saying I had to call long distance to talk on a tech line ... Then it was the same guy answering the phone & trying to say that nobody was over across the street & that he was taking calls for them over there..Thats BULLSHIT..Fuck them over there at Cool Cars ....... Fernando was cool when he was there & he still is at Sekond2none


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

cce all phones are in the same building - across the street is the shop where work is done. and they don't have a phone over there - they use 2 way radio's

i remember when cool cars/cce started since they are here in my town. I don't trust them. cause they lie straight to your face I've caught them in lies. to me - thats not getting you ahead.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz+Oct 31 2003, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impalapartz @ Oct 31 2003, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true. I cant name one person that currently works for CCE that is actually into lowriding. Bryan has a few cars but only trailers them to shows hes sponsoring. he told us his green 64 is "too nice" to drive on the streets. its nice but not that nice :angry:[/b][/quote]
Byran has had a couple cars that have been featured in LRM...all of which were all chromed out & etc.... I believe the last one was some type of blazer or might have been a Ranger...I can't exactly remember b/c it still looked like garbage to me.
What happened to it was, while trailering it, the trailer turned over and pretty much destroyed it.
Nevertheless, CCE aren't true riders....their just in business to make money, not b/c they love this shit like we do...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh Yeah....one time I ordered a set of wheel adapters for some big chrome 1 of my customers had. I told Collin exactly what I need...from what wheel pattern to rotor pattern. The adapters were built backwards.
I called them up and explained the problem and they said the were specail ordered and their was basically nothing they could do.....but I still I have those fuckin' adapters and probably will forever. Needless to say, I'm the 1 who got stuck b/c I paid CCE, but I couldn't charge my customer for the wrong shit. My customer ended up getting them somewhere else. BUT CCE GOT THEIR MONEY!!!!
Thats just terrible business. Needless to say, I haven't bought shit from them since! 



Last edited by dreday at Nov 1 2003, 10:14 AM


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 1 2003, 12:13 PM
> *Oh Yeah....one time I ordered a set of wheel adapters for some big chrome 1 of my customers had. I told Collin exactly what I need...from what wheel pattern to rotor pattern. The adapters were built backwards.
> I called them up and explained the problem and they said the were specail ordered and their was basically nothing they could do.....but I still I have those fuckin' adapters and probably will forever. Needless to say, I'm the 1 who got stuck b/c I paid CCE, but I couldn't charge my customer for the wrong shit. My customer ended up getting them somewhere else. BUT CCE GOT THEIR MONEY!!!!
> Thats just terrible business. Needless to say, I haven't bought shit from them since!*


 fuck that they be getting them back through their window


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

No CCE JUNK in my town. The only guy around here that had CCE just took them out after one season and bought PROHOPPER pumps on my recomendation. The reason he took them out was that teh blocks were overtapped on the pressure and return ports and one of the dump bodies was cross threaded so it leaked alot. I called CCE and was told that there was nothing they could do and if the ports were screwed up the person that put them together did it. Well I told them That I had assembled the pumps and that was not possible because I know what im doing. Long story short they suck there customer service is horrible and they will never sell a kit to anyone I know. As for people keeping stuff like this a secret from everybody that blows a lot of people come on this site to find out about whatever and if these comments keep one new guy from buying their junk GOOD. In thje ever expanding lowrider sport we need people to come in and have a good time people got tired of dealing with shit like this so here come the bags.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok to start off i am a distributor for cce hydraulics and it sure seems weird that when i make an order my order comes in 2 to 3 days with the complete correct order and everytime i call i get treated very well. now as far as the product just remember if you buy the cheapest kit because you are cheap dont complain when something small happens. its hydraulics things are going to break. should i bitch when after a 90 second dance competition i have to replace some motors and solenoids NO because i know that is going to happen. the street kit is a starter kit to go up and down not to hop or dance. what makes there product worse than others, maybe its the marzocchi pumpheads, oil systems dumps, black china motors that all the hydraulic companies are using. you guys sound like a bunch of idiots when you say that the pumps are shitty because they are the exact same as all other competition kits so grow up. now as far as true lowriders well that is how you look at it bryan has been lowriding for 7 years i know of maybe not what you guys think lowriding is, but because of him and cce the hydraulic world exists on the east coast and midwest and his competiton cars have won many competitions and world championships and set many records and accomplishments with this so called shitty cce equipment. so say what you want but cce has done good by me, so people need to quit crying when you fuck something up and fix it instead of talking shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just for the record its not sarah its sahara and she has nothing to do with the business she is bryans girl. if you have a problem call and talk to bryan.
also if cce sucked so bad how could they won so many comps for example.
truck hop 84" world record and super show champ
radical hop 140" first truck to break over 125"
luxury hop 63" world record and super show champ
car dance was us and usa motorsports winning at the supershow
radical dance was tnd customs, and real deal, and bryans el sancho
double pump our 64 impala winner of various stops on the kos tour. i know there are more but i think you get my point. so quit talking shit and go build something


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 07:43 PM
> *just for the record its not sarah its sahara and she has nothing to do with the business she is bryans girl. if you have a problem call and talk to bryan.
> also if cce sucked so bad how could they won so many comps for example.
> truck hop 84" world record and super show champ
> ...


 Seems like me and you are the only ones who havent had problems with cce. On this site anyways.. Everyone trashes cce's shit on here. Oh well like i said before until i have a problem with them i got nothing to complain about.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sounds like somebody should of called Homies Hydraulics! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 08:43 PM
> *just for the record its not sarah its sahara and she has nothing to do with the business she is bryans girl. if you have a problem call and talk to bryan.
> also if cce sucked so bad how could they won so many comps for example.
> truck hop 84" world record and super show champ
> ...


 get over it, CCE is junk, maybe they just like you.


buy what you want to buy, I personally would not buy hydraulics from a shop owned by non-lowriders. they have no love for this lifestyle, as a matter of fact, they have no clue what the lifestyle was all about, if they did they would build lowriders not hoppers.


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2003, 06:47 PM
> *Sounds like somebody should of called Homies Hydraulics! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos+Nov 1 2003, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cruz_Campos @ Nov 1 2003, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2003, 06:47 PM
> *Sounds like somebody should of called Homies Hydraulics! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


[/b][/quote]
If you want quality, you have to call quality. Homies is nothing but quality, too bad alot of people buy cheap shit like CCE.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry this one i cant get over. i am sick of people thrashing on certain products because of someone elses say so. parts are all the same the only thing different is look. look doesnt make hydraulics work better. you say dont buy parts from non lowriders...then let me ask you a question are aircraft hydraulics manufactured by lowriders? actually let me answer that for you NO they are not. and brian does have lowriders we are building another one for him now and its all old school


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 11:35 PM
> *sorry this one i cant get over. i am sick of people thrashing on certain products because of someone elses say so. parts are all the same the only thing different is look. look doesnt make hydraulics work better. you say dont buy parts from non lowriders...then let me ask you a question are aircraft hydraulics manufactured by lowriders? actually let me answer that for you NO they are not. and brian does have lowriders we are building another one for him now and its all old school*


 I am not hating on them because someone else says so. I dont like them because the machining on their blocks looks like play school. You say its all the same BULLSHIT. Yes the pump heads, and motors (in some cases) are the same, but thats where it stops. 


showandgo, have you ever had a Homies block in front of you, or a Boulevard block in front of you, THAT SHIT IS FAR BETTER THEN THEM PAPER WEIGHTS THEY ARE SELLING OVER AT CCE. Maybe you just dont know the difference between quality and junk. You call that shit bryan owns a lowrider???? give me a goodamn break. The shop I used to work in was a CCE, dealer, ITS ALL JUNK. THE CYLINDERS AND BLOCKS ARE GARBAGE.


And no aircraft hydraulics are not made by lowriders, but the systems that go into a lowrider are built by lowriders, we all buy aircraft parts from aircraft distributers, but I know I am more of a lowrider than Bryan and the rest of the CCE crew, as is people like Ted Wells and Andy Lodi, but at the same time the machinist who makes the blocks for Homies isnt a lowrider either, but at least the people at Homies are lowriders.

Dont you see a pattern here, no one likes CCE, but you and maybe 3 more people. maybe if you bought some high quality parts for a change you would see the difference. Call Anthony at Homies and order a setup just one time, then I swear you would see the difference, and you would probably forget the phone number to CCE.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

actually back in the day i was with hi-low and at that time they were on top, then i tried a hoppos setup, then showtime, and prohopper. i have examined alot of setups and yes more things can be done in the machining department but every major company has its faults. the cheap kit from every major company is junk that is why at my shop where i build lowriders everyday i dont even sell the street kit. that is why every setup i do has saco motors, marzocchi heads, and oil systems dumps, along with comp cylinders. bryan and i have spent time discussing some past problems like the free flow deltas, the pressed cylinders, and a couple other things and he has changed all of those things and trying to make a better product at a good price. shit he is even carrying adex now. like i said before i am loyal to my team and i do understand you point but for a normal street car the product works good


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 11:59 PM
> *actually back in the day i was with hi-low and at that time they were on top, then i tried a hoppos setup, then showtime, and prohopper. i have examined alot of setups and yes more things can be done in the machining department but every major company has its faults. the cheap kit from every major company is junk that is why at my shop where i build lowriders everyday i dont even sell the street kit. that is why every setup i do has saco motors, marzocchi heads, and oil systems dumps, along with comp cylinders. bryan and i have spent time discussing some past problems like the free flow deltas, the pressed cylinders, and a couple other things and he has changed all of those things and trying to make a better product at a good price. shit he is even carrying adex now. like i said before i am loyal to my team and i do understand you point but for a normal street car the product works good*


 you need to buy some Boulevard and Homies equipment.


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

Just for the record I am not a big fan of CCE cause Brian tries to make more money by selling the cheapest products he can and it usually ends up not working out. A friend of mine will NEVER use CCE again because he had a set of the crimped cylinders and the end blew off and went through the rag top of his 76 caprice which he just paid a G to have redone. I try to tell him that CCE is selling different cylinders now but he will not use them in his cuttlas.

*Just in case anyone wants to know what the problem is:* The Extreme Flow head is not the same as a competition Marzocchi head. It only uses 4 bolts instead of 6 and the insides are different and can not handle high pressure. Thats why I only use them on front wheel drive cars. They have a relief valve inside so the pressure doesn't get too high and break them. I am willing to bet that the relief valve you have is set a little too high and is breaking the end peice where the funny shaped o ring goes. My suggestion is to get a new head and a new relief valve assembly or get a competition head. You will also need a new block cause the head will not fit on the block. (and a motor coupling key) I would also like to point out that you should not try to 3 wheel with that head be cause it takes too much pressure to lift the entire car on one cylinder. I heard from Jay Marchese at Real Deal hydraulics that CCE will not be selling theese pump heads any more because they are more trouble then they are worth. But when you see 50 posts a week on this site from people asking who has the CHEAPEST kit you can't really blame CCE from trying to use cheaper products to keep there prices down.

I hope I have supplied some usefull information instead of just bitching and bashing on hydraulic companies. I am sure that no hydraulic company makes a perfect pump.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Nov 2 2003, 12:52 AM
> *rag top of his 76 caprice*


 they didnt make a 76 rag.


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 1 2003, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 1 2003, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HydroDancer_@Nov 2 2003, 12:52 AM
> *rag top of his 76 caprice*


they didnt make a 76 rag.[/b][/quote]
Ok, thank you for the usefull information. I will be sure to tell my friend that his car does not exist.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer+Nov 2 2003, 01:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HydroDancer @ Nov 2 2003, 01:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you for the usefull information. I will be sure to tell my friend that his car does not exist.[/b][/quote]
well, they didnt make 76 convertables. sorry to break your heart.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 2 2003, 12:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 2 2003, 12:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, they didnt make 76 convertables. sorry to break your heart.[/b][/quote]
wow that is strange i will tell my 2 customers that they dont have them either for someone who talks so much shit you should probably get some sort of knowledge first :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 05:35 PM
> *ok to start off i am a distributor for cce hydraulics and it sure seems weird that when i make an order my order comes in 2 to 3 days with the complete correct order and everytime i call i get treated very well.*


 You are a distributor for CCE. that is why you get all the right shit in time with no problems! THEY MAKE MONEY OFF OF YOU! You bring them money on a regular basis, where as the average everyday customer directly ordering only brings them a single check! 

P.S. 
CCE = CRAPPY COMPONENTS EVERYTIME


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 2 2003, 09:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Nov 2 2003, 09:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is strange i will tell my 2 customers that they dont have them either for someone who talks so much shit you should probably get some sort of knowledge first :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
If I am not mistaken, Caprice only had a 70's rag from 71-75, not 76! I believe OGcaddy is correct! you better break it easy to your 2 customers that they really don't own 76 drops!


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Funny, then why do many convertible top manufacturers sell replacement tops for a 76 caprice? Perhaps they are just being overly optomistic? heh.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 2 2003, 01:22 PM
> *Funny, then why do many convertible top manufacturers sell replacement tops for a 76 caprice? Perhaps they are just being overly optomistic? heh.*


 shit happens


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

just my 2 cents here...
i have an older CCE street setup that is five years old and i've never once had a problem with it
i burned up a motor once and that was it
no leaks, no fuck ups
i only have 36 volts to each pump, but even so it has been a reliable and fun setup 
so reliable that i don't plan on replacing it until it takes a shit..... which at this rate, may never happen
i'm sick of everyone hatin when a couple people have some problems with their shit
i hope everything gets resolved for ya, man
but CCE has been good to me, so i'll buy again if i need another setup


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 2 2003, 11:22 AM
> *Funny, then why do many convertible top manufacturers sell replacement tops for a 76 caprice? Perhaps they are just being overly optomistic? heh.*


 because they didnt stop making the convertible until 77 when they went to the square body style. by the way cce make s money off of every sale not just from there distributors so that comment doesnt make sense. the problem is the guy bought the cheapest possible kit and probably is trying to do things that should not be done with the kit like hydrodancer said earlier


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 1 2003, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 1 2003, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, they didnt make 76 convertables. sorry to break your heart.[/b][/quote]
wow... so I guess the one that's in my homie's garage is a hallucination...

I don't even do drugs... that a cool sober hallucination.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 2 2003, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 2 2003, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... so I guess the one that's in my homie's garage is a hallucination...

I don't even do drugs... that a cool sober hallucination.[/b][/quote]
vegas he is correct on that one... they didn't make 76 caprice rags... your homies car most likely is a 75 with everything 76...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 2 2003, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 2 2003, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vegas he is correct on that one... they didn't make 76 caprice rags... your homies car most likely is a 75 with everything 76...[/b][/quote]
so you're telling me that the dmv is wrong??? I've seen the title... it says plain as day...76!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 2 2003, 10:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 2 2003, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you're telling me that the dmv is wrong??? I've seen the title... it says plain as day...76!!!!![/b][/quote]
i would really check on that dmv tag LOL...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

they did not make a 76 caprice convertible.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Nov 2 2003, 10:53 AM
> *they did not make a 76 caprice convertible.*


 i know...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know for sure that one of the guys from boulevard aces has one. but who cares some people know everything and are always right so this arguement is over.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I just read all 4 pages of this shit :uh: :biggrin: 

Both sides make valid points. I aggree that those cheap kits are junk. But what I don't understand is why there for sale or even available, if everyone including thier distributors say their junk :dunno: 
Personally I feel that if a company knowingly offers inferior products, and won't do anything about it, then thats bad business ethics.

....If your beef is legitimate then complain to the Better Business Burea


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

actually i dont sell them at my shop it was a kit designed for beginners to go up and down but people are cheap and are trying to hop and 3 wheel with a tiny pumphead. that is why now all cce kits are coming with fullsize marzocchi pumpheads and oil systems dumps along with competition cylinders still at a very good price


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

well to me that sounds like, They've addressed the issues, and are making the correct changes :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 2 2003, 02:08 PM
> *some people know everything and are always right so this arguement is over.*


 thanks for understanding.


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy_@Nov 2 2003, 01:31 PM
> *just my 2 cents here...
> i have an older CCE street setup that is five years old and i've never once had a problem with it
> i burned up a motor once and that was it
> ...


 i agree with you 100% about their pumps. i have had my 2 pump set-up for 4 years now, with the exception of o rings and 1 burnt motor runnin at 48 volts i have had no problems what so ever.


now their customer support....thats another story i will not get into.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

NO WHERE IN MY POST DID I BLAST CCE..MY POINT IN POSTING THIS TOPIC WAS TO CONTACT SAHARAH BECAUSE IN A PREVIOUS TOPIC ABOUT CCE I WORTE ABOUT MY PROBLEM WITH THE GEAR. SHE THEN SENT ME AN PM TELLING ME TO TALK TO TIM OR COLLIN AND THEY WOULD GIVE ME AN RMA# AND GIVE ME A NEW GEAR, BECAUSE CCE STANDS BEHIND THEIR PRODUCTS. SO THATS WHAT I DID, I TALKED 2 TIM. BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE HE JUST BLAMED IT ON ME...SAYING IM USING THE WRONG OIL OR IM OVERLOCKING...THIS IS NOT MY FIRST SET UP AND I KNOW COMPANIES WARRANTY PUMPHEAD AND GEARS BUT I TRULY BELIEVE THAT THIS PUMPHEAD IS DEFECTIVE...IVE BEEN USING THIS SET UP FOR BARELY 5 MONTHS...THE FIRST TIME I BLEW THE SEAL IN THE GEAR I BOUGHT A NEW ONE....LESS THAN 2 WEEKS LATER IT BLEW AGAIN...SO I CONTACTED CCE AND THEY TOLD ME 2 CHECK THE PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE SO I WENT TO WICKED CUSTOMS, A CCE DISTRIBUTOR AND HE CHECKED IT OUT 4 ME AND GAVE ME A NEW SEAL...HE TOLD ME THE VALVE WAS FINE.....WITHIN A MONTH THE SEAL WENT OUT AGAIN...SO U TELL ME WHAT U THINK...THE PUMP THAT IM RUNNIN TO THE FRONT @ 72V HAS NOT GIVIN ME ONE PROBLEM....SO IM NOT KNOCKIN THE SET UP CAUSE ITS BASICALLY BEEN PRETTY GOOD TO ME. I KNOW THAT THE GEAR IS SMALL SO I DONT HOP OR 3WHEEL...IM ONLY RUNNIN 2 SWITCHES IN THE CAR SO DONT THINK IM TRYIN 2 DO SERIOUS MOVES WITH THIS SET UP.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok lets see if i can help what kind of car do you. are you running the street pump to the front also? and have you talked to bryan himself?


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 2 2003, 03:24 PM
> *NO WHERE IN MY POST DID I BLAST CCE..MY POINT IN POSTING THIS TOPIC WAS TO CONTACT SAHARAH BECAUSE IN A PREVIOUS TOPIC ABOUT CCE I WORTE ABOUT MY PROBLEM WITH THE GEAR. SHE THEN SENT ME AN PM TELLING ME TO TALK TO TIM OR COLLIN AND THEY WOULD GIVE ME AN RMA# AND GIVE ME A NEW GEAR, BECAUSE CCE STANDS BEHIND THEIR PRODUCTS. SO THATS WHAT I DID, I TALKED 2 TIM. BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE HE JUST BLAMED IT ON ME...SAYING IM USING THE WRONG OIL OR IM OVERLOCKING...THIS IS NOT MY FIRST SET UP AND I KNOW COMPANIES WARRANTY PUMPHEAD AND GEARS BUT I TRULY BELIEVE THAT THIS PUMPHEAD IS DEFECTIVE...IVE BEEN USING THIS SET UP FOR BARELY 5 MONTHS...THE FIRST TIME I BLEW THE SEAL IN THE GEAR I BOUGHT A NEW ONE....LESS THAN 2 WEEKS LATER IT BLEW AGAIN...SO I CONTACTED CCE AND THEY TOLD ME 2 CHECK THE PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE SO I WENT TO WICKED CUSTOMS, A CCE DISTRIBUTOR AND HE CHECKED IT OUT 4 ME AND GAVE ME A NEW SEAL...HE TOLD ME THE VALVE WAS FINE.....WITHIN A MONTH THE SEAL WENT OUT AGAIN...SO U TELL ME WHAT U THINK...THE PUMP THAT IM RUNNIN TO THE FRONT @ 72V HAS NOT GIVIN ME ONE PROBLEM....SO IM NOT KNOCKIN THE SET UP CAUSE ITS BASICALLY BEEN PRETTY GOOD TO ME. I KNOW THAT THE GEAR IS SMALL SO I DONT HOP OR 3WHEEL...IM ONLY RUNNIN 2 SWITCHES IN THE CAR SO DONT THINK IM TRYIN 2 DO SERIOUS MOVES WITH THIS SET UP.*


 i know you didn't blast CCE
but a few others started going off about how they are shitty and noone should use them
it's cool, man..... i know you just wanted to get shit straightened out and that is alright
i just wanted to back CCE up a little since they have been so good to me


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

96 FLEETWOOD....SAME PUMP 2 TO THE FRONT...SAME OIL...RUNIN 72V TO THE FRONT...NO PROBLEMS.....REART PUMP @ 36V KEEPS BLOWIN THE SAME SEAL.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so it is the seal that is on the outside of the pumphead that sits into the block


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ITS THE SEAL IN THE GEAR IT SELF..NOT THE BLOWPROOF IN THE BLOCK


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 2 2003, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 2 2003, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Nov 2 2003, 02:08 PM
> *some people know everything and are always right so this arguement is over.*


thanks for understanding.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 2 2003, 04:39 PM
> *ITS THE SEAL IN THE GEAR IT SELF..NOT THE BLOWPROOF IN THE BLOCK*


 ok have they sent you a new gear or just a new seal. seals in the pumphead can very easily be put in wrong i would suggust getting a new gear. like i said before i dont even sell those at my shop. so its up to you but if i were you i would get a new gear or a comp pump instead and put it to the front and the street to the rear


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Nov 2 2003, 04:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Nov 2 2003, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
the only thing that i understand is that 90% of the people on this site have there head up there asses and dont have a clue about what there are talking about :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

THEY HAVENT SENT ME SHIT....IVE BOUGHT 3 SETS OF SEALS AND THEY CHARGED ME 20.00 A SET. THYE BASICALLY TOLD ME I WAS FUKED...IM NOT GONNA BUY THE SAME GEAR BUT I CANT BUY A BIGGER GEAR BECAUSE IT WONT FIT ON THE BLOCK. SO IM GONNA HAVE TO BUY A NEW BLOCK AND GEAR TO RUN TO THE FRONT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well like i suggest talk to bryan but it is hydraulics and shit does mess up but i do recommend upgrading


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

LIKE I SAID THIS IS NOT MY FIRST SET UP AND BELIEVE ME I UNDERSTAND HYDROS...I KNOW SHIT FUCKS UP CONSTANTLY...I HAVE SCARS TO PROVE IT..BUT THIS SITUATION IS DIFFERENT....IVE NEVER HAD THE SAME PROBLEM OCCUR OVER AND OVER AGAIN WITHIN 5 MONTHS....TIM FROM CCE PISSED ME OFF BECAUSE HE WAS BASICALLY BLAMING ME FOR THE FUK UP OF THE GEAR....WHEN HE REALIZED THAT IT WASNT ME HE JUST PLAIN OUT SAID"SORRY CANT DO NOTHING FOR YOU" THATS WHAT IS FUKED UP ABOUT THE SITUATION...BUT FUK IT LIVE AND LEARN!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

gotcha. where you from if you want another gear or pump call me and i will sell it to you at wholesale just to let you now i am real and i do take care of my customers


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

I THINK the problem might be that the end piece is cracked. If it is then the pressure will force the o ring out the little hole and ruin it over and over again. I have a head that I ruined because I tried to tighten the relief valve to 3 wheel a car. It didn't work so I installed competition heads and did not charge more for the install. I will go take a pic and post is for you.

PS. I know you didn't blast CCE I was refering to everyone else who posted on this thread and did not give you a single bit of usefull information. I thought the perpose this web site was for use to HELP each other, but I guess some people have other plans for this site.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

when i lived in ky, i always bought my stuff from cce... and i know that frank knows hydros....
there had to be a mfg problem with the head.. to cause that seal to blow so much.....

frank. save some money,, buy a new good pmp head.....
take the block and the head.....
match the 2 of them up with all the bolts that will bolt in, then go to a welding or machine shop, and have them drill, and tap the block out correct....
it works good and should cost you ;ess than a new block..
the reason that seal is blowing though in my mind, is lack of volts on a heavy car... it isnt spinnin fast enough to lift a heavy ass caddy rear end up.....
all those batteries and pumps and metal add up...
do as i suggest, add 1 battry or more and you wont have any problems...

this is of course assuming that you torque everything down correctly.. not too loose, not too tight...
good luck man!

And the reason CCE sells cheap kits..........
go through this site you will see millions of

"who seels the CHEAPEST HYDRO kit?"
Bryan seen this a long time ago .. supply and demand..
everybody wants a 500 buck 3 pump kit.......
well, to do that, you cant put in the best of everything...
people buy what they want cause its cheap... if people werent cheap and didnt buy cheap kits, you wouldnt have this problem....

Most other mfgs hate cce because the sell cheap shit and they dont. that inturn has cce selling more kits because there are customers for this type of kit.i bet almost anything.. if the other companies were to realize this available demographic they would sell cheap kits too.... then this thread may be posted at other companies also!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

rick and bryan i agree with you both


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 2 2003, 06:14 PM
> *"who seels the CHEAPEST HYDRO kit?"
> *


 That's the problem, so many people want something for nothing.

I can't understand that mentality.

If you want good equipment, you pay good money for it.


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo+Nov 2 2003, 04:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (unfunkyufo @ Nov 2 2003, 04:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rlowride_@Nov 2 2003, 06:14 PM
> *"who seels the CHEAPEST HYDRO kit?"
> *


That's the problem, so many people want something for nothing.

I can't understand that mentality.

If you want good equipment, you pay good money for it.

[/b][/quote]
i got my set up complete for 650 shipped
all i needed was springs
and mine was already used when i got it
no problems whatsoever with my shit in 3 years
it also is how you take care of your equipment, too that can keep it up and runnin good


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Nov 2 2003, 06:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Nov 2 2003, 06:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got my set up complete for 650 shipped
all i needed was springs
and mine was already used when i got it
no problems whatsoever with my shit in 3 years
it also is how you take care of your equipment, too that can keep it up and runnin good[/b][/quote]
I know what you're saying, I'm not speaking on any company, just in general.

There's so many people on this site that do dumb shit then complain.

_"Oh look, I just buckled my quarter panels.."_

But did they wrap their frames? No.

Some people are so caught up in being on the streets NOW as opposed to being on the streets LATER passing that guy with the busted ass quarters.

Gotta love life!

:biggrin:


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

true dat, man
it does pay to do it right the first time so you can't complain later


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

Here is the pic of the "extreme flow" head I wasted. Notice the piece that cracked off on the left side.


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

PUMPHEADS ??? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKIN PUMPHEADS !!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i got a pile of twice that size of pumpheads. oh yeah and motors and solenoids and cylinders. and yes a ton of switch boxes that that have come out of customers cars from previous installs


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 2 2003, 06:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Nov 2 2003, 06:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing that i understand is that 90% of the people on this site have there head up there asses and dont have a clue about what there are talking about :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
well you are the one who said you had some customers with 76 verts, read this slowly : THERE WERE NO 1976 CONVERTIBLES MADE.



AND YOU SAY I DONT KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT. PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW I DONT KNOW. PLEASE TELL ME.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

if you read my post you stupid fuck i put a smilie at the end of my post which means i was fucking around. but because you are such a shit talking prick with nothing good to say about anyone or anything you didnt realize that. and as far as the convertible thing if gm didnt make there are sure a few of them around and they sell replacement parts for them. i have 2 at my shop, hydrodancer has one, vegashopper has one in the garage, blvd aces has one on there website and if you search you will see them. i left this topic alone and tried to help this gentleman with his post and here you go starting shit again.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 2 2003, 09:02 PM
> *if you read my post you stupid fuck i put a smilie at the end of my post which means i was fucking around. but because you are such a shit talking prick with nothing good to say about anyone or anything you didnt realize that. and as far as the convertible thing if gm didnt make there are sure a few of them around and they sell replacement parts for them. i have 2 at my shop, hydrodancer has one, vegashopper has one in the garage, blvd aces has one on there website and if you search you will see them. i left this topic alone and tried to help this gentleman with his post and here you go starting shit again.*


 THEY DID NOT MAKE 76 VERTS. GET THE FUCK OVER IT.














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

there was that so hard now is this topic done


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

75 was the last year for the convertible. People often add 76 front ends because the HT was continued into 76


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 2 2003, 09:05 PM
> *there was that so hard now is this topic done*


 And NO THEY DID NOT MAKE 4 door 1961 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Who ever does needs to get a fucking life!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

This shit reminds me of the topic a few weeks ago, where some kid said he had juiced a 1960 and a 1963 Impala, and he claimed they didnt have x-frames. Talk about not knowing what you are talking about, give me a break, I can admit when I am wrong, I do it when needed. But being wrong, and acting like you are right, and arguing about it. Give mine a goddamn break.

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Nov 2 2003, 09:12 PM
> *This shit reminds me of the topic a few weeks ago, where some kid said he had juiced a 1960 and a 1963 Impala, and he claimed they didnt have x-frames. Talk about not knowing what you are talking about, give me a break, I can admit when I am wrong, I do it when needed. But being wrong, and acting like you are right, and arguing about it. Give mine a goddamn break.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nobody has the correct answer to every question.Just little shitheads that run around this site.

:wave: Little ones stand up :wave: 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Nov 2 2003, 09:40 PM


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 09:35 PM
> *sorry this one i cant get over. i am sick of people thrashing on certain products because of someone elses say so. parts are all the same the only thing different is look. look doesnt make hydraulics work better. you say dont buy parts from non lowriders...then let me ask you a question are aircraft hydraulics manufactured by lowriders? actually let me answer that for you NO they are not. and brian does have lowriders we are building another one for him now and its all old school*


 notice what u said....."building it for him".


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Nov 2 2003, 09:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Nov 2 2003, 09:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Nov 1 2003, 09:35 PM
> *sorry this one i cant get over. i am sick of people thrashing on certain products because of someone elses say so. parts are all the same the only thing different is look. look doesnt make hydraulics work better. you say dont buy parts from non lowriders...then let me ask you a question are aircraft hydraulics manufactured by lowriders? actually let me answer that for you NO they are not. and brian does have lowriders we are building another one for him now and its all old school*


notice what u said....."building it for him".[/b][/quote]
aww shit
you broke open a can of worms now .... lol
i see your point, though
why would someone else be building his car?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Nov 2 2003, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Nov 2 2003, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit
you broke open a can of worms now .... lol
i see your point, though
why would someone else be building his car?[/b][/quote]
ask all the other poeple that use shops to build rides the same ?


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 2 2003, 10:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 2 2003, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask all the other poeple that use shops to build rides the same ?[/b][/quote]
my bad
i didn't mean to diss anyone, really
i just think he has the ability to build his own rides
i thought that's what he did.... now i know otherwise


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Nov 2 2003, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Nov 2 2003, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad
i didn't mean to diss anyone, really
i just think he has the ability to build his own rides
i thought that's what he did.... now i know otherwise[/b][/quote]
he runs a place that sells wheels and hydraulics. that doesnt get a lowrider built.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

Ok what type of gear is this you are talking about.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass_@Nov 2 2003, 11:30 PM
> *Ok what type of gear is this you are talking about. *


 The one on the lower right, its a marzocchi extreme flow that CCE was selling.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 3 2003, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 3 2003, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Baller 82cutlass_@Nov 2 2003, 11:30 PM
> *Ok what type of gear is this you are talking about. *


The one on the lower right, its a marzocchi extreme flow that CCE was selling.








[/b][/quote]
Cause my cousin has marzzochis #9 like the ones on the upper left and he keeps on blowin seals at 48 volts and we dont even overlock it. :angry:


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 2 2003, 10:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 2 2003, 10:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he runs a place that sells wheels and hydraulics. that doesnt get a lowrider built.[/b][/quote]
i'm just saying if i had a shop like that, i'd be building my own car
hell, i don't even have a shop and me and my homies built mine
the only shop my car was at was the paint shop cause i don't have a paint booth in my garage


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Nov 3 2003, 01:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Nov 3 2003, 01:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit
you broke open a can of worms now .... lol
i see your point, though
why would someone else be building his car?[/b][/quote]
HEY WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT???? MAYBE ITS A 1976 IMPALA/CAPRICE CONVERTIBLE.












OHHHH WAIT, DONT JUICE IT, BECAUSE IT WOULD BE A ONE OF A KIND, AND I AM SURE THE ONLY 76 VERT EVER MADE IS WORTH ALOT OF MONEY.















ON SECOND THOUGHT, YOU CANT JUICE A 76 VERT, BECAUSE THEY DONT EXIST. BUT NICE TRY.











:biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 3 2003, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 3 2003, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT???? MAYBE ITS A 1976 IMPALA/CAPRICE CONVERTIBLE.












OHHHH WAIT, DONT JUICE IT, BECAUSE IT WOULD BE A ONE OF A KIND, AND I AM SURE THE ONLY 76 VERT EVER MADE IS WORTH ALOT OF MONEY.















ON SECOND THOUGHT, YOU CANT JUICE A 76 VERT, BECAUSE THEY DONT EXIST. BUT NICE TRY.











:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
we get the point.....


























now let it die.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

maybe it is a H&E edition vert :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Nov 3 2003, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Nov 3 2003, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we get the point.....


























now let it die. [/b][/quote]
ITS HARD TO LET IT DIE, WHEN PEOPLE STILL CLAIM THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. AND EVEN AFTER THEY ARE WRONG, THEY CALL YOU AN ASSHOLE BECAUSE THEY WERE WRONG.


MAN, FUCK IT, I COULD CARE LESS, BUT I JUST THINK ITS BULLSHIT FOR SOMEONE TO "ACT" RIGHT AND CALL SOMEONE OUT. I WAS TOLD I NEEDED TO KNOW WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT BEFORE I REPLIED. BUT HEY I AM THE ONE RIGHT. I GUESS WORKING FOR AN IMPALA PARTS COMPANY DONT MEAN SHIT EITHER.

3 PEOPLE GAVE ME SMART ASS REPLIES BECAUSE THEY SAID I WAS WRONG. I JUST HATE WHEN MOTHERFUCKERS ARE QUICK TO JUMP AT YOU, BUT AT THE SAME TIME THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.



HAVE A NICE DAY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

thanks to everyone that replied to this topic and gave me something to read on a very boring MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISONIVY_@Nov 3 2003, 11:29 AM
> *thanks to everyone that replied to this topic and gave me something to read on a very boring MONDAY :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 3 2003, 08:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 3 2003, 08:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--POISONIVY_@Nov 3 2003, 11:29 AM
> *thanks to everyone that replied to this topic and gave me something to read on a very boring MONDAY :biggrin:*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
OG CADDY DOESN"T SUCK!!! :biggrin: even if he is on the east coast LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Nov 2 2003, 04:58 PM
> *PUMPHEADS ??? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKIN PUMPHEADS !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 nice hobby hydrodancer LOL


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 3 2003, 12:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 3 2003, 12:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG CADDY DOESN"T SUCK!!! :biggrin: even if he is on the east coast LOL[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 3 2003, 09:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 3 2003, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
you better laugh!!! LOL  i was about to grab a stick to beat you up from here...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

RICK THANX FOR THE ADVICE...I WAS THINKING BOUT FETTING HOLES DRILLED IN2 THE BLOCK BUT WASNT SURE.....WHEN I FIRST INSTALLED THE SET UP IT WAS @48V...WHNE I BLEW THE SEAL TWICE I DROPPED IT DOWN 2 36V...AND WHEN I WENT 2 WICKED CUSTOMS 2 CHCK THE RELIEF VALVE RICK GAVE ME A NEW END CAP...STILL DIDNT HELP :uh:


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

Those pumpheads build an amazing amount of pressure at very low voltage. The problem is that the design of the body cant handle the pressure (like hydrodancer already said) this is the reason for the pressure relief. You said it is your rear pumps that were having problems and thatyou ghave had juiced cars and know how to hit a switch so I would be willing to bet that the rear is locking out so fast that it is still blowing the seals out even at 36 volts with the pressure relief (or the pressure relief is set wrong). Try running it a 24v!! Should take care of it.


AND GM MADE 76 CONVERTIBLES!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Nov 3 2003, 04:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> AND GM MADE 76 CONVERTIBLES!!!!*


 AINT YOU THE SAME GUY CALLING A 4-DOOR A GLASSHOUSE. ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Nov 3 2003, 02:33 PM
> * would be willing to bet that the rear is locking out so fast that it is still blowing the seals out even at 36 volts with the pressure relief (or the pressure relief is set wrong). Try running it a 24v!!
> 
> *


at 36v the back doesnt lock up that fast....i had the front @ 48v for a while and it barely moved thats y im at 72v in the front.....if i drop the volts down 2 24 it will b so slow that i might as well get bags!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 2 2003, 11:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 2 2003, 11:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he runs a place that sells wheels and hydraulics. that doesnt get a lowrider built.[/b][/quote]
all we are doing for the car is full frame off. blinky and frank (outer limits) did the frame and undercarriage, we are just putting it all together, doing all the bodywork, rebuilding the motor, painting the car and the complete assembly of the car. bryan is doing the interior, hydraulics, rims and tires and stereo. now yesturday i said the arguement was done and you had to keep going so i guess you really are an asshole i just assumed you were now i know you are  :biggrin:


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 3 2003, 06:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Nov 3 2003, 06:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all we are doing for the car is full frame off. blinky and frank (outer limits) did the frame and undercarriage, we are just putting it all together, doing all the bodywork, rebuilding the motor, painting the car and the complete assembly of the car. bryan is doing the interior, hydraulics, rims and tires and stereo. now yesturday i said the arguement was done and you had to keep going so i guess you really are an asshole i just assumed you were now i know you are  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i apologize, yo
you just didn't specify that you guys were just doin the body and frame work
i ASSUMED that you were doin the entire car for him because that is what is normally meant when someone says they are bulding a car for someone
you can call me an asshole all you want.... it was just a simple misunderstandin, man
i'm being the bigger man here and admitting i took what was said the wrong way
the least you could do is apologize for callin me an ASSHOLE
i didn't come on this post name calling, so i don't deserve it done to me
peace


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Nov 3 2003, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Nov 3 2003, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i apologize, yo
you just didn't specify that you guys were just doin the body and frame work
i ASSUMED that you were doin the entire car for him because that is what is normally meant when someone says they are bulding a car for someone
you can call me an asshole all you want.... it was just a simple misunderstandin, man
i'm being the bigger man here and admitting i took what was said the wrong way
the least you could do is apologize for callin me an ASSHOLE
i didn't come on this post name calling, so i don't deserve it done to me
peace[/b][/quote]
All this drama, peoples feelings getting hurt now! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cceregalboy that was not directed towards you. it was directed towards someone else. so i do apologize for not making it clear who i was calling an asshole, but it was definately not you. no brian wanted a full blown radical old school paint job and he wanted it done in a reasonable amount of time. so its all good. as everyone knows i talk shit joking around alot but i never would call anyone that didnt deserve it any names i left the arguement alone and he kept going but it wasnt you


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i have installed dozens of those pumps, and i have never had a single problem (blown seal, etc....) except for one, that someone had tried to adjust the pressure relief valve on. that pump blew seals like the one that you have. maybe they sent you a pressure relief valve that was not adjusted correctly.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Nov 4 2003, 09:02 AM
> *i have installed dozens of those pumps, and i have never had a single problem (blown seal, etc....) except for one, that someone had tried to adjust the pressure relief valve on. that pump blew seals like the one that you have. maybe they sent you a pressure relief valve that was not adjusted correctly.*


THAT COULD BE IT...SO WHAT DO I DO KNOW...HOW CAN I TELL IF ITS SET WRONG....LIKE I SAID B-4 I WENT 2 WICKED CUSTOMS WHICH IS A CCE DISTRIBUTOR AND THEY SAID IT LOOKS FINE, BUT THE Y COULD B WRONG!!!I NEVER MESSED WITH THE VALVE MYSELF SO HOW I CAN I DOUBLE CHECK THE SETTING ON THE VALVE???? 



Last edited by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI at Nov 4 2003, 09:13 AM


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 3 2003, 01:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 3 2003, 01:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BobRizzo_@Nov 3 2003, 04:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> AND GM MADE 76 CONVERTIBLES!!!!*


AINT YOU THE SAME GUY CALLING A 4-DOOR A GLASSHOUSE. ENOUGH SAID.[/b][/quote]
Glad you remember me now hears a good question...

WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!?!?

THERE ARE 4 INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ON HERE TELLING YOU THAT YOUARE WRONG THERE ARE 76 CONVERTIBLES. 4 PEOPLE MIGHT I MENTION THAT ALL HAVE A RESPECTABLE NAME IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BUT YOUR TOO FUCKING STUPID TO SAY......"i MAY BE WRONG"

I'M SICK OF GETTING ON THIS SITE AND SEEING YOUR "KNOW-IT-ALL" ASS POST ARGUEMENTS TO ANYTHING ANYONE SAYS AND DOGGING PEOPLE WHO YOUR ASS SHOULD BE LOOKING UP TO.

FACT IS YOUR A FUCKING NOBODY. YOUR ON THE EAST COAST BUT NOBODY OVER HERE KNOWS YA. WHY.....CAUSE YOU AINT NOBODY. THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT EVEN ACKNOWLEDGE YOU ARE PEOPLE ONE THE WEST COAST THAT YOU SUCK OFF ON THE PHONE AND ON HERE!!! 

I ALWAYS LET IT PASS CAUSE I FIGURED YOU WERE ALITTLE KID BUT I READ ONE OF YOUR POST RECENTLY THAT YOUR 28? YOUR FUCKING PATHETIC.

BASICALLY I WROTE THIS TO LET YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE KNOW THAT I THINK YOU ARE NOTHING MORE THAN A FUCKING POSER TRYING TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW SHIT THAT YOU HAVENT A CLUE ABOUT.

SO WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN REAL MOTHER FUCKERS ARE SPEAKING! 



Last edited by BobRizzo at Nov 4 2003, 10:43 AM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo+Nov 4 2003, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BobRizzo @ Nov 4 2003, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you remember me now hears a good question...

WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!?!?

THERE ARE 4 INTELLIGENT PEOPLE ON HERE TELLING YOU THAT YOUARE WRONG THERE ARE 76 CONVERTIBLES. 4 PEOPLE MIGHT I MENTION THAT ALL HAVE A RESPECTABLE NAME IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BUT YOUR TOO FUCKING STUPID TO SAY......"i MAY BE WRONG"

I'M SICK OF GETTING ON THIS SITE AND SEEING YOUR "KNOW-IT-ALL" ASS POST ARGUEMENTS TO ANYTHING ANYONE SAYS AND DOGGING PEOPLE WHO YOUR ASS SHOULD BE LOOKING UP TO.

FACT IS YOUR A FUCKING NOBODY. YOUR ON THE EAST COAST BUT NOBODY OVER HERE KNOWS YA. WHY.....CAUSE YOU AINT NOBODY. THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT EVEN ACKNOWLEDGE YOU ARE PEOPLE ONE THE WEST COAST THAT YOU SUCK OFF ON THE PHONE AND ON HERE!!! 

I ALWAYS LET IT PASS CAUSE I FIGURED YOU WERE ALITTLE KID BUT I READ ONE OF YOUR POST RECENTLY THAT YOUR 28? YOUR FUCKING PATHETIC.

BASICALLY I WROTE THIS TO LET YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE KNOW THAT I THINK YOU ARE NOTHING MORE THAN A FUCKING POSER TRYING TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW SHIT THAT YOU HAVENT A CLUE ABOUT.

SO WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN REAL MOTHER FUCKERS ARE SPEAKING![/b][/quote]
WELL WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU. I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF YOU BEFORE EITHER, LET ME GUESS YOU ARE ONE OF THOSE IDIOTS OUT THERE TRYING TO BREAK NEW RECORDS HOPPING, THAT SHIT AINT EVEN LOWRIDING BITCH.

YES I AM 28 AND YES I AM AN ASSHOLE, AND YES YOU ARE WRONG, THEY DID NOT MAKE 76 VERTS. ANY ONE WHO DISAGREES IS WRONG BOTTOM LINE. MOTHER FUCKER I WORK FOR A GODDAMN IMPALA PARTS COMPANY, I KNOW MORE ABOUT IMPALAS THAT YOUR BITCH ASS WILL EVER KNOW.


BOTTOM LINE, YOU ARE WRONG. AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG. 

AND MOTHER FUCKER I AINT A NOBODY, I JUST DONT ASSOCIATE MYSELF WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO MAKE LOWRIDING LOOK LIKE A GODDAMN CIRCUS SHOW.


HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I gotta laugh, my friend OG is a straight shooter that's for sure.


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

Fact of the matter is I dont build circus cars (even though I have the knowledge to....DO YOU!?!). I build street and show vehicles. And if you think I'm a nobody I suggest you ask around because (trying not to be too cocky) anyone in the midwest who has been lowridin for a while will know my name. Does any one know you??? 

You work for an Impala parts dealer. BIG FUCKING DEAL!! I guess you are as much as an expert on Impalas as the dumbasses that work at Autozone counterrs ar expert mechanics.

You always hate on circus cars and people building hoppers. What would you rather everyone run basic set-ups so your bitchass can keep up.

basically i would just like to end this with the fact that YOU AINT SHIT, FUCK YOU, and THE WORLD WOULD HAVE BEEN A BETTER PLACE IF YOUR DAD HAD PULLED OUT!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Nov 4 2003, 05:19 PM
> *Fact of the matter is I dont build circus cars (even though I have the knowledge to....DO YOU!?!). I build street and show vehicles. And if you think I'm a nobody I suggest you ask around because (trying not to be too cocky) anyone in the midwest who has been lowridin for a while will know my name. Does any one know you???
> 
> You work for an Impala parts dealer. BIG FUCKING DEAL!! I guess you are as much as an expert on Impalas as the dumbasses that work at Autozone counterrs ar expert mechanics.
> ...


 MAN WHATEVER, I DONT CARE WHAT YOU BUILD, WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU DO. FACT IS THERE ARE NO 1976 IMPALA OR CAPRICE CONVERTIBLES.

AND WHY ASK AROUND I COULD CARE LESS WHO YOU ARE, EVERYONE HAS HEARD OF SHOWANDGO, BUT AFTER SEEING THAT UGLY ASS 64 VERT THEY BUILT I COULD CARE LESS NOW, YOU ACT LIKE YOU ARE MIKE LOPEZ OR SOMETHING, FUCK YOU, HAVE A NICE DAY WITH YOU SO CALLED REPUTATION.


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

I am a circus hopper not a lowrider. I dont want to be a lowrider and never will. I am not even interested in fancy lowrider showcars one bit. But I cant help the fact that the hopping i love is so related with lowriders, its not my fault. I cant undersand why poeple are always downing junk hoppers so much when poeple are just havin fun doin there hobby.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 4 2003, 07:13 PM
> *I am a circus hopper not a lowrider. I dont want to be a lowrider and never will. I am not even interested in fancy lowrider showcars one bit. But I cant help the fact that the hopping i love is so related with lowriders, its not my fault. I cant undersand why poeple are always downing junk hoppers so much when poeple are just havin fun doin there hobby.*


 You know, I am sorry if I offended you. I dont realize that you love what you do, and its wrong for me to put what you do down. So you have my apoligy.


But to the assholes who want to call me a nobody, go ahead, I got more than you got, dont forget it. And I do know that 76 verts dont exist.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 4 2003, 05:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 4 2003, 05:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydrota_@Nov 4 2003, 07:13 PM
> *I am a circus hopper not a lowrider.  I dont want to be a lowrider and never will. I am not even interested in fancy lowrider showcars one bit.  But I cant help the fact that the hopping i love is so related with lowriders, its not my fault. I cant undersand why poeple are always downing junk hoppers so much when poeple are just havin fun doin there hobby.*


You know, I am sorry if I offended you. I dont realize that you love what you do, and its wrong for me to put what you do down. So you have my apoligy.


But to the assholes who want to call me a nobody, go ahead, I got more than you got, dont forget it. And I do know that 76 verts dont exist.[/b][/quote]
you need to shut the fuck up if you dont like one's work tell him don't be a bitch and pic a argument then say it later you are a whore i have built more shit by mistake then you will do in a life time i am telling you that you dont no what your talking about 
i am freinds with all of these guys on this sight that your argguing with and not just from the sight but from shows .




because you work for a parts place dont mean you cant be wrong so fuck you


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

O.K.... I think this has gone on long enough....


----------

